# Oysters baked in the shell



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

300 degrees 3o min pop-m open with a lil hot sauce and washm down with your favorite beverage


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

Schuck them but leave them on the half shell...Put a slice of Cheddar and half slice of bacon on top...Then bake them or throw them on the grill...


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*mmmmm*

mmmm dam wishd I aint eat-m all b sure ta try it next time


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

You can do the roast thing on a gas grill too, just place them on the hot grill with the side to the heat that looks like it is bigger/deeper. This will allow the juice to stay in the shell when it opens from the heat, which helps the oyster stay moist as it steams in it's own juice. Keep an eye on them and when the oyster shell opens a little it's ready, shuck & enjoy. Similar to eating them raw, but you can actully bite and chew the steamed oyster rather than just swallowing it. This can be done in the microwave the same way, just clean it up when you're done so Momma doesn't holler!!


----------



## Yrosnake (Aug 8, 2003)

*Grilling mussels works well too*

Back in the islands the old folks just dumped mussels on top of a a charcoal grill ... as soon as they opened up (they steam in their juices) a little white vinegar with crushed garlic or hot peppers was the condiment (tabasco is my current favorite). Ate it with steamed rice and whatever fish was caught or bought for the day. =) Good chow!


----------

